# Frightfest-BC Halloween in August (Aug 14-19, 2013)



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Halloween in August*

*August 14th to 19th 2013, in Fort Langley, BC Canada*

A unique five day camp/haunt gathering where the Frightfest BC group (FFBC) gets together to build a haunted house from scratch!

Webpage: http://www.frightfest-bc.com/Gatherings.html
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/104789828255/
Picture Sets from previous years: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deadspider/collections/72157627468065872/


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Wished I lived a whole lot closer to come over and party with you and the group. Was up in Canada last week, but that was over in Manitoba and Saskatchewan for a few days.


----------

